# It hurts too much



## mecheliz (Jun 12, 2014)

Hello,

I am a female in my early 30's and had my gallbladder taken out about 3 years ago. I never had an issue with food after I had my gallbladder taken out until recently. I just started getting worse cramping and diarrhea symptoms.

It really started last year with mainly the severe cramps, but I just thought I had developed a sensitive stomach and got food poisoning easily. I cleaned up my diet at the beginning of this year. For some reason I thought I was developing a sensitivity to dairy so I switched cow's milk for almond milk. I also went on a 21 day Daniel fast and felt the best ever. I kept it up after the fast for a few weeks as I gradually re-introduced eating out at restaurants again. Then came the excruciating pain and diarrhea in March after an egg white veggie omelet and apple juice. It felt a lot worse than food poisoning or any other cramps I had ever experienced; those cramps don't even compare to what I felt this time.

About a month went by and I had the symptoms again with different food this time. I went in for a physical with my primary doc. Test results indicated I have hypothyroidism, low vitamin d and borderline pre-diabetic. Shortly after that I was still having the excruciating cramping pain that froze up my whole body enough to send me to the ER. The ER did more tests and even ultrasounds but found everything looked normal.

Beginning of June, I met with a GI specialist and explained my symptoms. He suggested stress and anxiety may be giving me IBS and also was really concerned about my low vitamin D. He still wants to do a full colonoscopy and upper endoscopy to rule out anything else.

I started taking vitamin supplements, probiotics, fiber, increased my exercising and initially felt it helped for about two weeks to the point where I felt normal again. So yesterday I decided to try a yogurt and a few hours later a calzone (both from Costco) and it just didn't work out at all, it hurt so much I cried.









Today I don't have much of an appetite and still feel bloated. However I was feeling lightheaded so I ate some chicken and rice soup.

The hardest part out of everything is dealing with people asking questions and me being embarrassed to say I can't eat everything they can because it might give me diarrhea and severe cramping. In my circle of friends and relatives it seems everyone is getting pregnant and I'm right around that age as well. So naturally everyone thinks I'm pregnant. While I did also have my heart set on being pregnant by this time, I decided to wait some more. I would really like to resolve this IBS or whatever issue it is first. At the very least get a definitive diagnosis and learn to manage it so it doesn't hurt too much anymore.

I have my colonoscopy with endoscopy scheduled this coming tuesday and will try to keep updated on results.


----------



## John Arnau (Jun 14, 2014)

I'm new to the site, but I must say I am very impressed that there are individuals out there that are experiencing what I am experiencing. I feel like I am on an island! My GI doctors who supposedly specialize in IBS don't really seem to know anything. Also, no one in my family has had IBS (although there is lots of diverticulitis). I have had IBS-C for about two years now and I like to think that I have made some pretty big life changes - no alcohol, no coffee, no soda, avoid fried foods and dairy, nuts, most types of fruit and several other things that I know can set off an "attack". Last Saturday was a great example - I was running around doing my normal errands and ate one bad sandwich and bam - the attack started the next morning. It started with a day and a half of diarrhea - from experience I was very reluctant to take Pepto Bismol - it works for the diarrhea but comes with a heavy price. I was becoming very weak from the non-stop diarrhea so I took the Pepto on Monday. It worked, but that then started the much worse cycle of my intestines clenching up like an accordion for three days. It is now Saturday and I can feel everything starting to settle down, so the cycle is almost complete. 5 to 6 days seems to be the average. I take Gas-X, Beano, extra strength antacids and Prilosec during the attacks along with Librax, prescribed by my GI, which relieves (or is supposed to relieve) the abdominal/intestinal cramping/distention. I find that all of this medication has very limited effectiveness. I even recently tried Donnatol, which worked for my mother's diverticulitis symptoms, but didn't work for me.

I realize that improving my diet is on me - I have to take greater responsibility and care for that. But does anyone know how to decrease the intensity and length of time of these "cramping" attacks? Are there more effective medications than Librax that I should be asking my GI to prescribe me? I missed a full week of work this week lying in bed and I am becoming very worried that if my health situation does not improve, that I may ultimately lose my job.


----------



## Marie Msb (Jun 8, 2014)

Haha! You have no idea how similar my life is to yours, John! I'm currently at the end of an "attack" that started friday the 6th of June! I havent had a long attack like this, EVER! No normal stool since then either... I tried Librax, and honestly, that just didn't do it for me... I went to the emergency on tuesday, and they gave me Protylol. It has helped a lot with the cramps.. But still, every morning, I feel like I'm going to be sick again. Mecheliz, everyone thinks I'm pregnant too! Don't be embarrassed about it! My friends have been very supportive, so has my boyfriend. Don't despair!  let us know what results your colonoscopy will show. On a positive note, I've been told that when you have kids, the hormones changes your system and sometimes, IBS goes away!


----------



## Marie Msb (Jun 8, 2014)

Oh, and John? I've realised that whenever I get worried about my job while having an attack, it never gets better. I know it's hard, but you have to be positive. The more you stress about it, the more you'll be sick. Its a never ending circle. In french we call it "projection positive". Think about how good you'll feel in a few days! It'll help. Dont forget to keep yourself hydrated ! Xx


----------

